# Brand New 10g Dirted Tank



## Koleosis (Jul 18, 2017)

Heres a picture of the beginning of my brand new dirted tank. Just put the dirt, sand, and first couple of plants in. A little bit of the dirt settled on top of the sand cap but i think it kinda makes it look more natural and will eventually be covered by either the dwarf baby tears or some moss. 
Got a bag of gravel from a well established 10g tank with holes poked in it. I cycled the tank with just the filter for 2 days with water from my 29g during its water change to try to help boost the sponge filter. Got some API co2 booster going. Light is a clip on desk lamp with a 23w cfl 6500k bulb. 
Planted baby dwarf tears in the front left, got a couple of small pieces of windelov java fern in the back as well. Theres some java moss in plastic mesh for a little bush floating at the top. Hoping the dwarf baby tears spread out nice. Will be getting more plants to add soon.


----------



## Anchor (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi if possible i would personally remove the dirt from above the cap - it is my opinion it may aid algae. 

(without actual proof this is my theory) 

Looks like a nice start. I love DBT!


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

FishPondSealant said:


> Your brand new dirted tank is really awesome. Thanks for sharing. If you ever face tank leak problem then pondpro2000 is the best solution I recommend.


Wow, that came from no where.

Out of curiosity, how much do you charge for fixing a 10 gallon tank? The tank retail is $10


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Good start!!

Baby dwarf tears was not a good option, they need CO2 and good lighting or it will take forever to grow if it survive the transition. Get some fast growing plants to help the tank balance quickly. There will be excess nutrients from the dirt.
I assume these plants came from Petco.
Get amazon swords which are heavy root feeders will grow quickly and give a jungle look. In the WTB/ROAK section in the forum request for a low light package you will get very good deals from the members itself.


Poking holes won't do much of a help, there should be good water flow for the bacteria to establish. I would rinse those substrate well in tank and throw them away.


----------



## Koleosis (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm planning on doing a DIY pressurised co2 system with a paintball tank soon, but everything gets a little expensive to do all at once. I'm using the API co2 booster until I can get my setup, that should help in the mean time with the dwarf baby tears right? I'm also going to be doing a java moss carpet for a fast growing plant. I have the moss but ran out of time last night to put it in the mesh. I'm going to be doing that tonight. I will post update pictures as the tank and plants get established.


----------

